# f450 Needs new tires???? any ideas



## bt99yz125 (Feb 15, 2004)

I have a F450 4x4 and F550 4x4 and I'm looking to get new tires on both but was looking to hear what the plowsite guys thought on brands and styles.....F 450 is used for landscaping jobs and snow removal......F550 is used for grass cutting crew with 24 enclosed trailer and snow plowing. Also b4 i put the need tires on i wanted to refresh the paint on the rims any ideas or tips for both would help


----------



## jmc (Dec 22, 2009)

08 F550 4X4. Our local tire dealer had OE continental HSR/HDR tires for $240 each mtd + bal. I was impressed with the quiet smooth ride and excellent winter traction (rarely need 4X4 plowing) but poor on wet grass + mud. That was all they had in stock, so we got two fronts. Fronts were worn off on outside, rears still over half good, with 8000 miles on truck.


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

You can't go wrong with BFGoodrich all terrain KO's. I have also used Goodyear Wrangler silent armor's. Both are very aggressive and quiet and still go 60k if maintained properly. The only down side is the price, around $300 each. Hope that helps


----------



## Mark Witcher (Feb 21, 2004)

Plowtoy;960967 said:


> You can't go wrong with BFGoodrich all terrain KO's. I have also used Goodyear Wrangler silent armor's. Both are very aggressive and quiet and still go 60k if maintained properly. The only down side is the price, around $300 each. Hope that helps


Dont think these are made in 19.5 size


----------



## MeeksCo (Oct 31, 2008)

I'd say a good set of chinese rubber. Maybe size 225/50/18. $38.99 per corner.

But seriously, BFGoodrich, Michelin and Uniroyal are the best three brands made today. All made by Mich. 
Longest lasting and toughest. Also, low road noise. 
Michelin makes a tire called Michelin LTX A/T2. Definitely recommend them.

Check out the LINK and read the reviews on it.

BJ's and Costco carry them for cheap and usually offer $70 off a set. 
Make sure you have them Nitrogen filled, rather then air. Trust me on that.


----------



## bt99yz125 (Feb 15, 2004)

I had cont. brand b4 and they only lasted 17k.....any feed back with guys who have mid to heavy trucks not 1ton 3/4 ton...the small trucks are a dif ball game


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

Mark Witcher;961174 said:


> Dont think these are made in 19.5 size


sorry, I didn't realize we were talking large truck tires, I assumed that the 450's and 550's still used the 16 inch tires. Our E450s at work do. Ive ran the Goodyear 647s on them as well but they are a highway tread. I would suggest to talk to your local Wingfoot dealer if there's one around, they may be help full as well


----------



## bam (Jan 14, 2001)

I wouldn't say we're brand specific. I go to a good regional or national tire company and get recap tires for the rear of the truck. The recap drive tires will usually have a more aggressive tread pattern good for snow. The front steers will have to be a "virgin" tire.

Sometimes the recaps do peel off, we have flatbeds, so on the drivers side, the fuel filler angle iron will break off, but those are easily welded back on. 

There usually is a decent cost savings if you buy retreads for the rear of the truck.

Other than that the Fords came with Generals a few years ago, LMT400's on the front and LMT? 450's on the rear. They were ok for snow duty.

The newer trucks have the continentals, I don't remember the specific tire.

If you're in the Philadelphia area try McCarthy Tire, or a Goodyear Truck Tire.


----------



## loudredram (Jan 29, 2008)

http://www.goodyear.com/cfmx/web/truck/line.cfm?prodline=160723 
The goodyear G622s are holding up well for us good traction in snow....... If you want something more aggressive you can try the G124s
http://www.goodyear.com/cfmx/web/truck/line.cfm?prodline=160700


----------



## JaimeG (Jan 25, 2009)

Goodyear G124, no experience with them, but they look pretty cool, If I was replacing 19.5 tires, that's what I would buy.


----------



## loudredram (Jan 29, 2008)

JaimeG;961976 said:


> Goodyear G124, no experience with them, but they look pretty cool, If I was replacing 19.5 tires, that's what I would buy.


I was running the 124 for a couple of years on the 450s then my boss found a deal on the 622 now thats what were running on our trucks now......Hell the 124 were great in the snow never needed 4wd


----------



## Bill Hoskinson (Jan 12, 2010)

Interesting thread...

My 3500HD has 6 new Continental 19.5's on it. I don't know which model number they are, but they are terrible in snow. 

They seem to be wearing well, but if at all possible they will be replaced by next winter.


----------



## Dstosh (Dec 30, 2003)

Look into getting them re-capped


----------



## plowking15 (Jan 16, 2010)

The F-550 I drive belongs to our highway dept. They have been changing over to Hankooks on the rear, if you have a sander and it is a little heavy,tires should be inflated to 90-95 lbs. Highway dept. has been buying tires at GCR,they have stores over most of the US. The 19.5 rims are hub piloted,so the lugs should be checked with a torque stick for tightness. plowking


----------



## bt99yz125 (Feb 15, 2004)

i was hoping for some more feedback..any more opinions


----------

